# Electronic music (especially EDM - electronic dance music)



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Electronic dance music
or just electronic music (to be more inclusive),

Not my favorite genre by any means, but I do find the whole world of electronic dance music a jungle worthy of exploring.

My first idea of "dance" music formed when I was a kid, during the 1990s. At that time eurodance was very popular. It was at the same time considered extremely commercial, trashy, cheap and kitchy.
It still is seen in that way. But from today's perspective I have much more favorable view of the 90s eurodance. These songs have enormous energy, they were huge hits, they sounded so modern and futuristic at that time, and they are still well remembered.

Even now, they serve as a great mood booster. I mean you can't feel worse after something like this:





So this was the start. Later I got somewhat familiar with DJs like Carl Cox





Then at some point I discovered that the amount of genres and subgenres of electronic music, make it practically unexplorable.

Just see this gargantuan list:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres

...which makes it perhaps even more intriguing.

P.S. I also at some point HATED some types of electronic dance music, namely the bland characterless types that are the staple of nightclubs.

P.P.S. Did anyone notice parallels between minimalism and electronic dance music?

Anyway... your favorite artists, subgenres, songs, etc...?


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's an example of trance music:


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm not that familiar with the electronic music, but there are some artists, albums, and songs belonging in the genre I listen to or even like.

Here are some that come to my mind:

I really enjoyed the works of _The Books_, as I love how all the different elements are juxtaposed that weirdly harmonize.

Here is a sample of their work:
My favorite one - Tokyo





I also sometimes listen to Dntel:


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

There's something about the sound of electronic music that I find particularly attractive. Earliest exposure would have been TV and movie incidental music (eg Dr Who); samples of music on the floppy disc on the front of my brother's electronics magazine ('67 or '68) and pop such as Popcorn.

Over time, I've added various artists to my pop/rock collection who, I note, appear in the list of genres and sub-genres posted by the OP. The most appropriate here at TC is probably Tomita's arrangements of Debussy!

Others include Kraftwerk, Tangerine Dream, Human League and Heaven 17, Depeche Mode, OMD, Eno, Massive Attack, Four Tet, The Field and Burial. Some of these artists have produced music where synthesisers and sequencers dominate; some mix with analogue instruments; others use sampling and recording techniques to build compositions rather than play them.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I did not know anything about this genre of music until I saw the documentary on Burning Man. I was interested for about a two weeks. But the film was really enjoyable.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Some of my favorite ways to get into this music (especially the "purist" stuff) has been the New Dance Show videos on Youtube. These were public access TV shows in Detroit in the late 80s and early 90s and consisted of a bunch of dancers while a DJ performed a mix.

One reason this is nice (other than the reminder that a lot of this music's origins) is that despite the poor sound quality, it's arguably a more accurate listening experience for the 80s/90s house/techno/dance singles than listening to them on their own- so much of this music, particularly the stuff released on 12'' singles, was more or less expected to be mixed as part of a DJ set (there are a bunch of radio broadcasts of DJ sets and mixtapes online as well from Chicago and Detroit radio stations which are fabulous to listen to)

Also the club fashion nostalgia is so high. I love the brief period in about the mid-90s or so when suddenly Afrocentric fashion was really, really in.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

If you like this, there is a "gamers mix" that lasts an hour


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I always tended to go with labels.

Stay Up Forever, Hydraulix: London Techno stuff.

Harthouse, Recycle or Die, Eye Q for the Offenbach-am Main stuff. I was fortunate enough to be living near Frankfurt in the 90s so got to be near the centre of that scene at _Omen_ in FFM at weekends (Sven Väth, DJ Dag residents)

I'm not really up to date on what is current in the various techno genres Schranz, Progressive, Melodic, mnml etc

HOM-mega Productions, Twisted, Dragonfly: psytrance. Zenon: Prog psytrance, spawning it's own 
genre Zenonesque.

No idea the labels for the hard dance & hard house scene
Warp, Cocoon, Cafe del Mar, Blank & Jones, for Downtempo Shulman, Ott, Hallucinogen for downtempo dub

DJ Mag, Mixmag, Fact magazines for DJ mixes.

Tracklistings of mix CDs I bought, particularly Sven Väth. Fabric, Fabric Live if you like that kind of material.

Unfortunately the tagging on my contemporary isn't as comprehensive as in my classical collection as I used to be sent pre-releases, white labels and the like which weren't in the databases when ripping.

These days mostly the rabbit hole on Facebook suggesting similar pages.
Almost all my London friends are DJs, promoters, producers, free party organisers, music media and talk abot music much of the time so I just learned of many of the artists off them and in the clubs and raves. Same as the classical music scene really and forms like this.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I always joked that electronic and classical are the two genres where sorting your collection by record label actually makes sense.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

fbjim said:


> I always joked that electronic and classical are the two genres where sorting your collection by record label actually makes sense.


In the London Techno scene in online sales that often refer to releases just by catalogue number e.g HYDR xxx (for Hydraulix), SUFxxx for Stay Up Forever as xome musicologists/historians might refer to classical works a sort Techno-Werk-Verzeichnis.


----------

